# Database Discussions > Sybase >  ASE on Vista Home Basic

## ericprotacio

Hi DBAs,

I'm trying to install ASE 12.5 on my PC Windows Vista Home Basic - UNSUCCESSFUL.

I've tried modifying the binary files' compatibility to Windows XPSP2 but still unsuccessful.

Has anyone successfully installed ASE on the same OS?

Thanks a lot.

----------

